# Rigging rodholders



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm picking up my new boat on Friday and need some ideas on rigging my rodholders. I have four salty's don't want to place them directly on the sides of the boat. Any suggestions and pics?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I'm picking up my new boat on Friday and need some ideas on rigging my rodholders. I have four salty's don't want to place them directly on the sides of the boat. Any suggestions and pics?


What size and kind of boat are you getting? My unlce has a 16' Lund and he has 2 saltys just behind where the bow starts inward toward the pointed front. Then, he places the other two saltys on the back of the boat to be run in the prop wash. His is a troller and not a console so it's an easy set up. You can see them in this picture, but his side holders are up about 4 feet now from where they were in this picture.










ps: the fish was a 40"r he got @ Alum a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That's exactly what I do, except with the tiller engine I face to the right of the boat so when fishing solo I have a prop rod to the right of the engine and another right in front of me... maybe 4ft from the back of the boat, but its literally positioned in my lap.
This way I have both in full access when a strike happens.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This is how I rigged mine. They aren't salty's. I did not want to use the clamp on type as it would scratch the heck out of the aluminum.
Put two bases on the back so they are easily accessible from the tiller seat and two bases on the front.
The holders can be moved to the front or the back depending on whether anyone is fishing with me or not.
They can removed if you aren't using them and do not want them in the way. The bases lie flat.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Nice rig Lewzer! The only problem with the setup is it doesn't allow you to bury the rod tips. Burying the tips is key to avoid picking up every floater in the lake. The rod tips will catch them before they travel down your line and hang up on your leader/lure. 
Those rocket launchers are really great when in-line boards :T are necessary.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, You're right 1roofmusky. I always wondered why you musky guys bury your rodtips and now I know why.
I haven't used them for musky yet. Just walleye, crappie trolling and cats tightlining.
I'm gonna get papaperch's musky rod set up one of these days. I may as well since I'm always fishing West Branch.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a similar holder and modified it. I took and drilled a hole for an odd looking dog leash clip and placed it on the end of a small cable around my rods. It hold perfectly and the holder can be pointed up or down. When you what the rod just lift the holder up and hit the clip. It works out great and you can get. It can also be released while the holder is down, but I keep mine loose so I can lift easily. Cost was less than 10 bucks, much cheaper then the high dollar models. Easier to release I think to. If you want pics let me know and I will try and get some.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres my set up on the 17'....can run a 6 boat-rod spread. The two side rod holders are not visable in this photo, but are up toward the windshield....As you can see, the Fish-Ons are my favorite for good reason.

Basically, I have two side rods, two down rods and two back rods. Its a science being able to run all six that I'm sure you'll experiment with in the future. Hope this helps.

Aslo obvious and evident that my daughter caught this one!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Heres my set up on the 17'....can run a 6 boat-rod spread. The two side rod holders are not visable in this photo, but are up toward the windshield....As you can see, the Fish-Ons are my favorite for good reason.
> 
> Basically, I have two side rods, two down rods and two back rods. Its a science being able to run all six that I'm sure you'll experiment with in the future. Hope this helps.
> 
> Aslo obvious and evident that my daughter caught this one!



are you running trolling boards on the holders by the back holders?
or do you just let them trail close to the back lines so you have 4 lures running tight?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a fiberglass boat and made these boards to put DownEast rod holders on the boards can be removed easily if using the boat for family outings


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry for the huge pictures


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Tatonka said:


> are you running trolling boards on the holders by the back holders?
> or do you just let them trail close to the back lines so you have 4 lures running tight?


No boards....the holders out the back are just as you see them with the one rod straight out the back....the ones closer to you in the photo are my down holders which I run by sticking the rod straight down into the water...then I have two more up near the windshield of the boat which I run rods straight out to the sides. Its a true science running all these rods at once and you need to run varying lengths of line, various diving baits and various rod lengths. I can also run inline boards if I wanted to which would allow for a few more lines in the water, but I rarely do that in this boat. Lakes such as Cave Run in Kentucky allow unlimited rods and I know some guys down there that will run up to 8 rods while fishing alone!! Now thats ballzy!


----------

